# Tragedy at Somerford



## ladyt25 (18 August 2013)

Just read this on H&H new page. How awful. Thoughts with family and friends 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/event-rider-killed-at-somerford-park/


----------



## Luci07 (18 August 2013)

Same, though respecting the request to not try to name this rider until friends and family have been informed.


----------



## ladyt25 (18 August 2013)

Yes, definitely the best decision.


----------



## NZJenny (18 August 2013)

News here (NZ) this morning say it's a Kiwi.  Everyone is holding their breath.


----------



## Countrygirl (18 August 2013)

ladyt25 said:



			Just read this on H&H new page. How awful. Thoughts with family and friends 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/event-rider-killed-at-somerford-park/

Click to expand...

Absolutely heartbreaking. Thought are obviously with family friends and connections.


----------



## 3Beasties (18 August 2013)

Such a tragic loss


----------



## emmah1979 (18 August 2013)

http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-23750460

Latest update from BBC. 

Awful news xx


----------



## emmah1979 (18 August 2013)

http://www.3news.co.nz/Kiwi-rider-T...event/tabid/415/articleID/309526/Default.aspx

Just named as Tom Gadsby who was competing in CIC. Apparently rotational fall.


----------



## Doris68 (18 August 2013)

Desperately sad.  Life without risk, is no life at all - RIP Tom - you did what you loved.  Such a sad end for someone so young.


----------



## Xander (18 August 2013)

I think the Kiwi news site has pulled the story. Expect this thread to disappear soon


----------



## Jo_x (19 August 2013)

The news site has edited the story, to not include his name... but has left it in the address for the web page. A *headbangwall* smiley would be appropriate.

So so sad, thoughts to all his family and connections


----------



## yeeharider (19 August 2013)

So sad thoughts go out to all concerned RIP


----------

